# Need advice on pedigree of litter!



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

There is a litter I am on a list for. I have met the mother and a daughter from her previous breeding with the sire. They are wonderful Goldens with beautiful temperaments. Can anyone help me determine the deciphering of the parent's pedigrees to determine if the prognostication of their health and longevity issues are better, worse, or typical for the breed due to the backgrounds of the parents, their ages, artificial insemination, etc...? The litter will probably be only three puppies. I am looking for a family dog and need exemplary temperament with children and other animals and desire similar exemplary health. If anyone knows of these dogs I would appreciate any information possible. I have received nothing but positive feedback on this breeder and breeding thus far and I liked the breeder a lot when I met her. Thank you for your honest consideration!

Pedigree: Am. CH Kate's Iz A Dreamkeeper
Pedigree: BISS Can. Am. Ch. CastleRock Let It Be


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great pedigree, they should be beautiful! Best of luck.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Love!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you. I would love more opinions!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I never saw izzy show but I have heard she is lovely. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

This is a repeat breeding. Perhaps you could meet the bitch the breeder kept named Buzzy? Lovely breeding.

Pedigree: AmCH Kate's Irish Coffee


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

I was lucky enough to meet Buzzy! She was absolutely beautiful and about everything I would want in my Golden!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok I've seen buzzy! She is very pretty  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It looks like a safe pedigree. I've seen the sire, he is just lovely.


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all of the consideration. Temperament and health are my top priorities, but it sure doesn't hurt that they are beautiful! :wavey:


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Are you getting a puppy to show or to just have fun with? Just wondering if we will see you in the show ring.


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

We are looking for a happy, healthy family dog that can be part of our family for as long as possible and potentially our youth ministry activities as well! We had a Golden who was part of our family for 13 1/2 years and he was the best dog I ever had. After a lot of research a little over a year ago we had committed to a breeder and litter when the day before we were supposed to bring home the puppy the breeder emailed to say that she needed to keep the puppy because it has such great potential as a show dog. Our family was heartbroken. It took another year to try to trust a breeder again. We are hoping this works out well as we really do want to have a dog who we can love!!! :wave:


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Tazbom said:


> We are looking for a happy, healthy family dog that can be part of our family for as long as possible and potentially our youth ministry activities as well!


Youth ministry? Like therapy work with at risk kids? Or a church youth group? I am curious what you mean?


----------

